# why do mean people dye chickens



## meme (Sep 27, 2010)

re:


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 28, 2010)

Why do women dye their hair???


----------



## john in wa (Nov 1, 2010)

I totally agree. why do we Peirce are small children's ears. seems like a good ear piercing would hurt a lot more than a dye job. I think it is Texas that it is illegal to dye chicks or sale dyed chicks. but who is really committing the crime the people that sale the chicks or the people who buy them then dump them.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Nov 1, 2010)

john in wa said:
			
		

> I totally agree. why do we Peirce are small children's ears. seems like a good ear piercing would hurt a lot more than a dye job. I think it is Texas that it is illegal to dye chicks or sale dyed chicks. but who is really committing the crime the people that sale the chicks or the people who buy them then dump them.


Ideal Poultry in Texas SELLS colored chicks for Easter. From what I've read, the way they do it now is more humane. However, the cuteness factor is what sells the chicks initially. Once the color "wears off" and they realize they have a bunch of big white roosters, then what?


----------



## dbunni (Nov 1, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> john in wa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you have 4th of July BBQ!!!!!  The color of the feathers do not matter as it is turning over the fire!  NUM NUMMMMM


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 1, 2010)

meme said:
			
		

> Why do people dye chickens, it is mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance.  They don't know any better and they think it is cute.


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Nov 16, 2010)

It doesn't hurt the chicks at all they are still in the egg most of the time, they coulor is also non-toxic and it wears off. It doesn't hurt them at all. I think that the people that are mean are the people who buy them and then dump them as soon as the dye wears off---JMHO


----------



## elevan (Nov 16, 2010)

Because some people want to buy them that way.  If there wasn't a market it wouldn't happen.

The cuteness factor will wear off and then they won't be wanted...but if people didn't want to buy them dyed then people wouldn't sell them dyed- simple as that.


----------



## Sydney (Nov 20, 2010)

Sometimes its used for identification which i dont think is really mean.  Its is harmless to dye them, they are just injected with food coloring while they are in the egg.  I do agree its mean when they dye them to sell to people who will dump the chickens when they grow big.


----------



## Kaitie09 (Mar 11, 2011)

There is a post on BYC where someone dyed their Silkie pink because she was going to be in a friends wedding.  They had a vet come out to do it and the dye only stayed on for a short time. I think if done right, it will not hurt the chickens or cause any stress.

found the link :  http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=457245


----------



## dipence71 (Mar 11, 2011)

That is a loaded question. If it is done properly no harm no foul. lol 

If not done the right way it can be cruelty just as over/under feeding? Not taking care of them should be more worrisome that coloring?


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 11, 2011)

Folks paint their horses for parades, doesn't seem much different than that to me.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 12, 2011)

I put non-toxic on my horses FUR, I'm more then happy to show off pictures. But the egg is injected with dye. 

Not saying its right or wrong, but big difference.


----------

